# 4x4x4 (no notation) tutorial



## luckysolve (Mar 25, 2016)

I made a successful 3x3 tutorial with no notation so now i have a 4x4 tutorial with no notation 
https://youtu.be/p1hJ_4WkKfU

this is meant for beginners. it's not fast, it just gets the job done in the simplest way to understand.
unique approach.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 25, 2016)

I like the simplicity of your tutorial. For the edge-pairing process, where you chose to use the "an edge parity" pairing alg to pair all dedges, I did the same thing when I was first solving big cubes. I made a written guide in 2008-2009 showing how I did it and expanded it to larger cubes. 3x3x3 Reduction Solving Guide

I've been wondering if I should make a tutorial showing this, but I guess you beat me to it!

Regarding the parity cases, that's good as well.

BTW, I like the program you used. Too bad it doesn't work properly on my PC (it shows a black cube/no stickers) no matter what.


----------

